# Spearfishing the North Wall: Stupid Idea?



## medongc (May 18, 2009)

After two sessions with nothing to show for it (including a fun offshore session with spottymack), and seeing massive fish moving about in the gin-clear depths: I have just bought a hand spear.

I have speared a bit before of the beaches in SA - I will not stab myself, at least. I am still nevertheless a beginner.

Is it stupid to go for a spear off the straddie side of the north wall of the Gold Coast seaway? The water seems so calm at the moment...


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Alex thanks for coming out with me the other day its pretty boring on my own,
I think diving the north wall is a good idea, every one does the south wall because its got easy access, the north wall looks much more interesting,


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

mate a few of these on the north wall the north wall however is apparently better than the south though.


----------



## aido (Sep 9, 2009)

grinner said:


> mate a few of these on the north wall the north wall however is apparently better than the south though.


Correct me if im wrong but i think it's ileagal to spear in estuaries.....do they class the mouth as part of the estuary?

Would probly be some good fish there at times, but yes pretty much all bars will have resident sharks


----------



## Humanfuel (Oct 16, 2008)

... hey.... I spear the south wall quite often... and have just got myself a Kayak... so will be doing the north wall very shortly... as soon as the weather and the viso clears up!

Spearing is illegal in estuaries... but it is fine to spear on the outside (including in front/sea side) of the seaway.... just make sure you do not enter into the seaway as the guys in the tower are watching... ;-).....!!!!

The north wall is supposed to be a lot better as I hear quite a few pelagics school in a big hole just north off the front of the wall..... but as aido says.... there are quite a few bull sharks that reside there too.... but .... I have never hear of any shark attacks in the area.... and just think about how many surfers paddle across the seaway over to straddie....!!!! ;-) 
...some of the guys I know reckon that every single time they've dived the north wall... they've seen a shark...!!!!.... something you have to get used to as a spearo... ;-)

..done a bit of freediving on the inside of the walls ..... and the amount of good fish I have seen is just crazy... haahaaa...


----------



## staghunter (Mar 1, 2009)

i am keen to go spear anywere weather permitting, was suppose to go oty today to kingscliff bombies been a few mac about the nine mile, and the north wall is only average to go spearing .. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## staghunter (Mar 1, 2009)

gday red you can spear on some section of coochi mate and there are alot of spots handy to were you live (prick) :lol: visibility is the prob but look into it mate and post up a trip


----------



## muligun (Jul 6, 2008)

Some estuaries are ok to spear in, some are not. You need to check the Qld regs, inside the seaway and the southport broadwater are out of bounds up to the logan river i think. The north wall is by far better


----------

